# Bulking Diet



## cold steel (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi

First post on here - I'm another MT'er who's migrated over. Was wondering if someone could look over my diet for me to see if I'm on the right track. Basically I'm bulking but on clean food. So any input would be great...

*5.30 - Protein Shake in water*

*
*

*
6.45 - 4 whole eggs 4 whites half cup of oatmeal*

*
*

*
9.30 - medium sweet potato, 150 g chicken, veg, either fish oil caps or olive oil*

*
*

*
12.00 - either 150 g of steak or 150g of salmon with sweet pot and veg*

*
*

*
14.30 - same as 9.30*

*
*

*
17.00 - 100g of oats 2 scoops of whey*

*
*

*
17.45 - train*

*
*

*
19.00 - 3 scoops of whey and 3 scoops of WMS*

*
*

*
20.00 - 150g of chicken with 100g of Brown rice*

*
*

*
21.30 - protein shake with peanut butter*

Thanks :lift:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Why are you waiting till 0645 for the rest of your brekky?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2007)

cold steel said:


> Hi
> 
> First post on here - I'm another MT'er who's migrated over. Was wondering if someone could look over my diet for me to see if I'm on the right track. Basically I'm bulking but on clean food. So any input would be great...
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, I would eat your breakfast all at once no need to wait.

Also try some sort of casienated protein in the PM like cottage cheese and ceasienated whey before bed for maxiumum recovery.

Glutamine??? Try to get this into yuor diet for maximum gains and catabolism prevention.

Fluids, water try to get between 3-5 ltrs per day to clean your system, i usually do a pint with each meal.

Cheers


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks good to me. Like the others have said, is there any reason for not having carbs in your very first meal? Are you doing some kind of cardio afterwards?

You're PWO looks a little heavy unless you're a big guy - but give it ago. I know it'd trash my stomach if I drank all that.

The peanut butter will slow the absorption of the whey so I don't see a huge problem with that shake to see you through the night - although adding some cottage cheese for a blend would probably be a good move. As for glutamine mentioned above, I don't think there is any danger of you going catabolic with that diet during the day - maybe just through 5g or 5g of BCAAs in your last shake.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

i have oats and 2 scoops of way with banna in the morning at around 7.30 then go train at 8.30-9 i dont find it thqat havey when i train just heavy at the time i eat it oats i hate as well lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

seems spot on mate, might actually give that a go on my next bulk


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

ya is a nice simple diet just have a play about the the size of the portions to suit u


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good if you can eat that every day.


----------



## cold steel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Basically I am doing low intensity cardio straight after my shake, just a real gentle walk for half an hour to walk the dog. I've been on this diet for about 2 months now, I've seen some good gains but it's to be expected after a cut, you just seem to fill out without putting on the fat, but the belly is onn its way back now  .

I don't feel the need for Glutamine as it can be found in Whey. And it hasn't actually been proven from my understanding so I choose not to take it. The only supps I do is whey, CEE and Wheatgrass powder.

the only thing I'm struggling with this diet is the horrible pains in my stomach from holding in my farts...


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

What are your stats? Do you know how many cals you're consuming?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello mate,it all looks good!

One question,where do you purchase the wheatgrass and when do you take it?


----------

